# Tad frot leg bubble!



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is an azureus tad that has developed a bubble where one of his arms was going to pop. His clutch mates have since morphed and he has yet to pop his front legs. Now, as you can see in the picture, he has developed a bubble on one of his sides. It causes him to float on the top, as seen in the picture, and whenever he tries to swim to the bottom, he floats right back to the top of the water. Has anybody ever seen this before? Do you think he may not pop his front legs? 









Chris


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry lists one of the causes of bubbles in tads as being from parasites. There may be others that I'm not aware of. I've heard some try to lance it but I wouldn't, personally. There is a thread on here naming one possible solution but I can't remember what it is =/ It was either by adding something to the water or putting light over it (possibly UV?) Do some searches on here for tad/tadpole + bubble. I'm sure you'll find some posts.

-Nish


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I can't say what causes the air bubbles for sure, but I've seen it from time to time and more often then not, the tads will recover and morph out fine. It helps cut down on stress if you add some oak or almond leaves to the water so they can swim under them and lodge themselves underneath rather than bobbing around on the surface 24/7. Yours is so close to morphing I would suspect he's got a good chance of survival.

Good luck!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently had a Leuc with a bubble three times that size, directly on the place where the right front leg was going to pop out. The tad turned out fine. Water changes, less feeding, RO, Tap ect ect didnt seem to make a difference.

I wouldn't discard the tad....my bet is it will morph out just fine.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive had leucs with bubbles before, and most morphed just fine. Whenever I see a bubble developing, I do a 50% water change 2-3 times a week until it goes away.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Ive had leucs with bubbles before, and most morphed just fine. Whenever I see a bubble developing, I do a 50% water change 2-3 times a week until it goes away.


I had one with a bubble a few weeks ago. I just scooped it out on a spoon for ten minutes, in a little drop of water just touching tad. Bubble was gone next day and not returned since.


----------



## caseysmith (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had a couple of tads lately with this and am cerently dealy with a morphed frog with this. I was able to get the bubbles out of most of my frogs by just feeding them spurilina not tad bites. Someone once told me that the amount of crude protein in the tad bites cause extra gas that can't be expelled. I have had good luck with that butr still struggling with a full sized frog. Good luck, Casey.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

> the amount of crude protein in the tad bites cause extra gas that can't be expelled



.....interesting theory.


----------

